

What does Siri know about foreign policy? - sethbannon
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/10/20/iphone_siri_herman_cain?page=full

======
teilo
Slow news week at Foreign Policy?

------
mattangriffel
And thus begins the singularity.

